# Lubrication of Rear Derailleur Pulleys



## colocraig (Nov 20, 2004)

What is the recommended lubricant (and interval) for the jockey pulleys on Campy Chorus and Record rear derailleurs?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*recommended...*

Campy says little about lubing in their instructions.

http://www.campagnolo.com/pdf/7225195_Rear_derailleur.pdf

The pulleys use a simple shielded bushing with no seals. Some folks probably never think to lube the bushings, but I squirt mine with a good spray lube, like Slick 50 1-lube every week.

Grease might be used on initial assembly, but who would bother to disassemble, just to regrease?


----------

